# Directv firmware screwed resolution



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Hr23 and 24.
Everything was fine till a couple months ago. Then directv released new firmware and it messed up my Yamaha receiver GUI on the tv. Sometimes it won't show volume on tv and it should when you change it. Menu was flickering on the tv from yammy gui and was on left and middle of tv. I have pictures. All screwed up. Rebooting receiver helped sometimes and sometimes not. Rebooting directv same thing. Tv off then on helped sometimes. Then dtv had another firmware a few weeks later and everything was fine. Then another firmware update a few weeks ago and the problem came back. 

Others with same dtv and receiver have same issue. It seems others with Other receiver has same issue. Tv says like the resolution is all screwed up or it's a message from the dtv dvr, not sure. When changing channels it briefly shows less then half a second at times. took receiver upstairs same issue. It's 23 upstairs and 24 in my bedroom.

Directv was a jerk on the phone telling me to contact yamaha no matter what I said. They would not listen to me. This was a supervisor who was rude to me. 

I know for a fact this is not a Yamaha or tv issue and that is a directv problem. They refuse to admit it and even report my issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> I know for a fact this is not a Yamaha or tv issue and that is a directv problem. They refuse to admit it and even report my issues.


Removing the Yamaha from the chain might help to "further prove" this is the case.
It does seem strange that the receiver is affecting the TV's GUI.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Removing the Yamaha from the chain might help to "further prove" this is the case.
> It does seem strange that the receiver is affecting the TV's GUI.


This happened to me as well back in April the first time DirecTV broke the HDMI handshake. I spend an hour or so trouble shooting as I thought my Yamaha AVR was defective. I had the same GUI weirdness as the OP. After I determined that the problem only occurred with the DTV box on any AVR input, I directly connected the DTV box to the TV. That resulted in an intermittent picture. My Yamaha was not the problem.

For me, that was the final straw. I solved the problem by calling DISH. No broken handshake with the Hopper.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Jaspear said:


> This happened to me as well back in April the first time DirecTV broke the HDMI handshake. I spend an hour or so trouble shooting as I thought my Yamaha AVR was defective. I had the same GUI weirdness as the OP. After I determined that the problem only occurred with the DTV box on any AVR input, I directly connected the DTV box to the TV. That resulted in an intermittent picture. My Yamaha was not the problem.
> 
> For me, that was the final straw. I solved the problem by calling DISH. No broken handshake with the Hopper.


The whole HDMI handshake issue is a two way street.
Neither of you post what TV you have, but since it's the other half, it too is part of it.
My Sony has never, ever, had a HDMI handshake problem, though an earlier Sony HDTV connected to a Sony DirecTV HD receiver did have one repeatedly. The HDCP is getting tightened up, so this may be why this is happening, and either DirecTV will sort it out, or the TV makers need to sort out their end.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

It's for sure a problem with directv. I have same issue on all tvs with the Yamaha. It's not a Yamaha bug because it only happens when directv updated the firmware. Then the issue stopped when directv updated firmware again. Then it came back the last time there was an update. Our integra dtr40.3 receiver does not have this issue. I sold my Yamaha because of this. Now looking at avrs again to buy.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Harman Kardon.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't like any of hk current receivers. The only one I like is the 7550hd which is not available here as its very old and discontinued.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Would someone explain the advantage of DVR HDMI to AVR HDMI to TV HDMI instead of DVR HDMI to TV HDMI which is how I have mine. Never had a problem with this, and it is much simpler and direct. Best wishes.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

allenn said:


> Would someone explain the advantage of DVR HDMI to AVR HDMI to TV HDMI instead of DVR HDMI to TV HDMI which is how I have mine. Never had a problem with this, and it is much simpler and direct. Best wishes.


It all depends on setup. Some TV's have a limited number of HDMI inputs.

Surround sound without a sperate cable
Constant sound level between station changes
IP remote for AVR & DIRECTV
I have surround sound on all of my DIRECTV receivers connected to that TV
Ease of use for everyone as everything goes through the AVR
Only 1 cable going to TV easier to hide
Those are a few of why I do it.

What model numbers of the Yamaha AVRs that were having the problem?

A good AVR for the price is an ONKYO 616 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120197


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a problem with the latest software release, there are several threads about it on the DirecTV forum. People have reported the issue mainly with Denon but it affects some other A/V receivers also. The GUI that the receiver generates overlays the picture to the TV, and the HDMI bug creates some sort of instability in the signal hence the GUI issue.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Removing the Yamaha from the chain might help to "further prove" this is the case.
> It does seem strange that the receiver is affecting the TV's GUI.


VOS, it is not the tv GUI that gets messed up. It is the yamaha graphics overlay. I know it Is the new firmware that is the culprit. The Yamaha performs flawlessly with all my other devices and with previous firmware. The problem was introduced by this code.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> VOS, it is not the tv GUI that gets messed up. It is the yamaha graphics overlay. I know it Is the new firmware that is the culprit. I reported it every week in the CE forum to no avail. The Yamaha performs flawlessly with all my other devices and with previous firmware. The problem was introduced by this code.


If I had a Yamaha, I'd be pissed and looking for a firmware update from them.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's the DirecTV firmware, not the Yamaha firmware...


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

I've read several reports about the same issue with Denons.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> If I had a Yamaha, I'd be pissed and looking for a firmware update from them.


I agree. Why is it always D* who has implemented something incorrectly? YouTube and new versions on Tversity do work on my HR24s, but my guess Flash video changes are causing the problem for YouTube as well as Tversity. Flash has caused problems in the past with my HP printer driver. HP finally modified the driver to use the latest version of Flash. My two cents! Best wishes!


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I am borrowing the Marantz sr7005 from a hifi place and it's got the same issue as my Yamaha. So I'm not sure if when I take it back tomorrow I'll buy one or not.
Turning tv off then on fixes the issue until the next time the problem happens. Happens when changing channels sometimes. Like while it is handshaking. Daaaaang cus I sold my Yamaha and need a new avr. Grrrr. Now I dunno what the heck to do.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

The only reason for this to happen is that the AVR thinks that it's on another resolution that is being outputted. 

I can't replicate it with any of my receivers and AVR's. So if you're having this issue see if you can come up with a way it always happens, and post your settings.


----------



## ratlhead (Oct 19, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> The only reason for this to happen is that the AVR thinks that it's on another resolution that is being outputted.
> 
> I can't replicate it with any of my receivers and AVR's. So if you're having this issue see if you can come up with a way it always happens, and post your settings.


See this DirecTV Forum thread for lots of posts with details of the issue.

It's definitely not just Denon AVR's, though I've certainly got the issue with my AVR 1912 after the software update from DTV. Very frustrated...I don't want to tear apart my setup for a quick workaround while I wait for DTV to push out an update in months, instead of days.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> The whole HDMI handshake issue is a two way street.
> Neither of you post what TV you have, but since it's the other half, it too is part of it.
> My Sony has never, ever, had a HDMI handshake problem, though an earlier Sony HDTV connected to a Sony DirecTV HD receiver did have one repeatedly. The HDCP is getting tightened up, so this may be why this is happening, and either DirecTV will sort it out, or the TV makers need to sort out their end.


I too use Sony equipment (TVs, Receivers, and BluRay Players). And like you I have never experienced a HDMI handshake issues. I agree, HDCP seems to be the culprit.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I too use Sony equipment (TVs, Receivers, and BluRay Players). And like you I have never experienced a HDMI handshake issues. I agree, HDCP seems to be the culprit.


I sympathize with those having the problem, as I remember 8-9 years ago when I had it and it sucks.
HDMI & HDCP is a standard, but compliance to this standard has varied.
DirecTV has tweaked their end, over the years, to work with as much equipment as it can [and I'm sure they're still working on this].
DirecTV had loosened up their end so much, a few years ago, that a video capture card that didn't support HDCP was able to copy/record movies off of the premium movie channels, which defeats the point of HDCP.

If "It is the yamaha graphics overlay" that is the problem, doesn't that point back to Yamaha?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I sympathize with those having the problem, as I remember 8-9 years ago when I had it and it sucks.
> HDMI & HDCP is a standard, but compliance to this standard has varied.
> DirecTV has tweaked their end, over the years, to work with as much equipment as it can [and I'm sure they're still working on this].
> DirecTV had loosened up their end so much, a few years ago, that a video capture card that didn't support HDCP was able to copy/record movies off of the premium movie channels, which defeats the point of HDCP.
> ...


Seems that way to me.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I sympathize with those having the problem, as I remember 8-9 years ago when I had it and it sucks.
> HDMI & HDCP is a standard, but compliance to this standard has varied.
> DirecTV has tweaked their end, over the years, to work with as much equipment as it can [and I'm sure they're still working on this].
> DirecTV had loosened up their end so much, a few years ago, that a video capture card that didn't support HDCP was able to copy/record movies off of the premium movie channels, which defeats the point of HDCP.
> ...


I don't have a Yamaha, but I am experiencing this resolution bug D* has introduced with the latest firmware update.

Why would you point your finger at Yamaha? It was a change that D* made that caused the problem. The Yamaha worked fine before the update. Just sayin'


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stlmike said:


> I don't have a Yamaha, but I am experiencing this resolution bug D* has introduced with the latest firmware update.
> 
> Why would you point your finger at Yamaha? It was a change that D* made that caused the problem. The Yamaha worked fine before the update. Just sayin'


This is a two way street, so while I do completely understand your point/view, the question is: who isn't complying with the standard?

Clearly if everyone had this problem with a firmware release, then DirecTV screwed the pooch.

Since this firmware works for some/many, and yet is problematic for some others, who is it that isn't complying with the HDCP standard?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't forget that practically everyone that uses an AVR with HDMI switching is affected by this. I lose the handshake with my Denon only on my HR22 everytime it switches resolutions between 720 and 1080. My HR20 connected to the exact same Denon does not, and only since the new firmware. Until they fix this issue I've literally relegated my HR22 to server duty for MRV...in this instance it IS a D* problem.


----------



## nydave (Nov 15, 2007)

i have a yamaha 465 and a lg plasma tv that i am experiencing the same problem with the volume dropping out as others are having. seems to be occurring randomly whether we change channels using the guide or directly punching in numbers. the message we get on the 465 is that the decoder is off. we found that by turning the 465 off then on it brings the volume back. very annoying to say the least.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Don't forget that practically everyone that uses an AVR with HDMI switching is affected by this. I lose the handshake with my Denon only on my HR22 everytime it switches resolutions between 720 and 1080. My HR20 connected to the exact same Denon does not, and only since the new firmware. Until they fix this issue I've literally relegated my HR22 to server duty for MRV..*.in this instance it IS a D* problem*.


I agree with you completely.
DirecTV isn't faultless.

The only point I've been trying to make here is:
If I'm playing by the rules, why is it my fault that someone else isn't?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

nydave said:


> i have a yamaha 465 and a lg plasma tv that i am experiencing the same problem with the volume dropping out as others are having. seems to be occurring randomly whether we change channels using the guide or directly punching in numbers. the message we get on the 465 is that the decoder is off. we found that by turning the 465 off then on it brings the volume back. very annoying to say the least.


Not sure with receiver you have, but I've been having this problem too and believe this will be addressed in a firmware update.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> I sympathize with those having the problem, as I remember 8-9 years ago when I had it and it sucks.
> HDMI & HDCP is a standard, but compliance to this standard has varied.
> DirecTV has tweaked their end, over the years, to work with as much equipment as it can [and I'm sure they're still working on this].
> DirecTV had loosened up their end so much, a few years ago, that a video capture card that didn't support HDCP was able to copy/record movies off of the premium movie channels, which defeats the point of HDCP.
> ...


No. Not if the ONLY device causing the problem is the latest directv software. No problem with roku. No problem with Blu ray player. No problem with fios dvr (which just got its own update). No problem with previous versions of directv.

Plus Yamaha has updated their firmware several times and has a higher hdmi protocol than directv uses.

Directv introduced the problem with THIS release. And the problem fell on deaf ears. The last part ticks me off.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

nydave said:


> i have a yamaha 465 and a lg plasma tv that i am experiencing the same problem with the volume dropping out as others are having. seems to be occurring randomly whether we change channels using the guide or directly punching in numbers. the message we get on the 465 is that the decoder is off. we found that by turning the 465 off then on it brings the volume back. very annoying to say the least.


I have the 465 and find it happens when going from a HD channel to a SD channel with Native on.

Going from an HD channel to a SD channel results in no audio on SD if Format is set to Crop 480i. Going back to HD will have audio. The only way to get audio back on SD is to turn the HR off and on OR cycle format. Going from an HD channel to a SD channel if Format is set to unaltered then sound is fine. Native is ON, but if 480i/p are unchecked, SD channel audio will play fine and the SD channel goes 720p.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"tonyd79" said:


> No. Not if the ONLY device causing the problem is the latest directv software. No problem with roku. No problem with Blu ray player. No problem with fios dvr (which just got its own update). No problem with previous versions of directv.
> 
> Plus Yamaha has updated their firmware several times and has a higher hdmi protocol than directv uses.
> 
> Directv introduced the problem with THIS release. And the problem fell on deaf ears. The last part ticks me off.


I don't think it feel on deaf ears, I think it simply wasn't fixed for this release and instead is on the docket for the next one.

That to me is very different, because one is suggesting they don't pay attention, and the other is that management might be foolish in rushing out firmware when they really should not have a need to, but then again, we don't know how many people had issue that the last nr fixed vs how many people the new bug caused an issue for. If more people had an issue fixed than how many are now suffering from this new issue, you could make an argument they did the right thing as long as they get another firmware releases out very soon that now fixes this issue.

Still, I think they should have fixed this issue before the release, and points to a decision I just don't agree with DIRECTV s management on.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I don't think it feel on deaf ears, I think it simply wasn't fixed for this release and instead is on the docket for the next one.
> 
> That to me is very different, because one is suggesting they don't pay attention, and the other is that management might be foolish in rushing out firmware when they really should not have a need to, but then again, we don't know how many people had issue that the last nr fixed vs how many people the new bug caused an issue for. If more people had an issue fixed than how many are now suffering from this new issue, you could make an argument they did the right thing as long as they get another firmware releases out very soon that now fixes this issue.
> 
> Still, I think they should have fixed this issue before the release, and points to a decision I just don't agree with DIRECTV s management on.


I think to some degree we're all the same here. When we have a problem we want DirecTV to fix it, as it's "our problem".
Reproducing them has been a problem I know, as for one I made "enough stink" that I ended up sending them my AVR so they could find it. A couple of weeks later they did fix it.
I've suffered through weeks/months with another that only recently looks like there's a fix for. They had a hard time repeating what only look me about 10 mins to find each time.

I'd guess "someone in the know" might explain they have a list of bugs and each release gets released when they feel the fixes are needed to get out there, even though not all of them are fixed.
From the point of view of "one user/customer" mine might not be in it, so it looks like nothing was done, but the reason it gets released is to resolve the other people's bugs, even though mine wasn't there.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

As they are secretive about what each release does, I am going to assume that it did NOT fix some big problem since we do not see a bunch of praising posts about the new release. 

I am very upset about this release because they knew the problem an still released. That is bad software control a they have NO IDEA how many people this would affect. Throwing out a known bug because it fixes something else without knowing the size of the impact is terrible, terrible management.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the EXACT same GUI issue as Buggs1a. I've got a HR-24. Thank you for posting it. I originally thought it was my Yamaha. I had replaced my 5 year old trusty Yammy because it didn't have enough HDMI ports. I purchased a Yamaha RX-V671. It operated fine for about 2 weeks. Then the above mentioned problems started. Yamaha GUI all f-up. Constant video flickering and audio drops. If I turned the DVR off/on it would work but if I changed the channel it all fell apart again. I originally thought it was my new Yamaha. So, I purchased another Yamaha - a better one - RX-A810. Same problems started immediately. I finally decided to connect the DVR to the TV via HDMI and optical from DVR to Yamaha. It was originally HDMI from DVR to receiver. Absolutely no issues now. However, I can no longer get the Yamaha GUI on my TV since it's not going thru my receiver. So, I'm sitting here with an expensive receiver that I can't even connect to my DVR via HDMI. Needless to say I'm pissed and can't believe DTV has not put out a fix. This issue is absolutely DTV - no doubt in my mind from all of the reading I've done! Fix it DTV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, you connect your HR to the TV via HDMI, no problems. You think there might be a firmware problem with the Yamaha?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I was told by someone at magnolia today to go hdmi from dtv to tv and optical audio to receiver. That doesn't do a dang thing because you still can't see the receiver menu only now it's never. I was sold a $90 optical cable for this. But I thought about it on the way home and realized that defeats the purpose of having a receiver menu on screen. Only problem is its a long drive to magnolia hi if to return it. I'm going to anyway since I have no need for the cable.

I'm ticked because directv sucks for software. Even their managers tell me it's Yamaha problem and would not even listen to me. I wish I could punish him. But I know, love not hate. Hard for me, but I think I am better and loving and less hating, thanks to Jesus.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

You may want to be mad about the $90 optical cable.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"dennisj00" said:


> Ok, you connect your HR to the TV via HDMI, no problems. You think there might be a firmware problem with the Yamaha?


No! Because directv is the one thing with the issue. And it happens on tons of different models and brands of receivers.
So if it's an issue with Yamaha, then all brands and models have bad firmware which is NOT THE CASE.

I bought today the Marantz SR7005 and its got the same problem. No Marantz vol overlay and bringing up the GUI is different sized text.

My only way. To fix is turn tv off then on. And it sucks because now I need to do it almost like every time I change the channel. But my Yamaha wasn't that bad. It didn't happen like every time I change the channel.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> You may want to be mad about the $90 optical cable.


Lol. I actually am kinda miffed at myself that I didn't think of this in the store, BUT, I like driving and I really like the sales manager at the store. So I don't mind too much. I'll just wait till this next weekend and go on Saturday in 6 days so I won't have to deal with crappy traffic on i405.

Sorry for the No! And NOT THE CASE in my response to someone. I was mad that someone was in a sense putting the blame on the Yamaha. Forgive me please.
Joe


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think the point was that $90 for an optical link is about 5-10 times too much!

And why would you need reference to the Yamaha menu if all it's doing is sound level? Which is all it would be doing if you did HDMI direct to the TV, [which is what I prefer, though it may have no bearing on other's druthers.]


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> I think the point was that $90 for an optical link is about 5-10 times too much!
> 
> And why would you need reference to the Yamaha menu if all it's doing is sound level? Which is all it would be doing if you did HDMI direct to the TV, [which is what I prefer, though it may have no bearing on other's druthers.]


Cable is fine.
Because I use on screen features daily and I get the vol up on the tv.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Why does one need to see the AVR overlay anyways? I usually just watch the programming that DIRECTV delivers to my TV. I understand that this issue is annoying but is it really that big of a deal that it you have to get so upset because there is not an immediate fix? I say watch TV and enjoy and wait for the day that you wake up and find DIRECTV has found the bug and corrected it. Oh, may I suggest www.monoprice.com for you future cable needs.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> Cable is fine.
> Because I use on screen features daily and I get the vol up on the tv.


I'm with you Buggs1a as far as having access to the on screen menu as i have the same issues you do. We paid enough for our av receivers and should be able to use all of their feautures as intended. All others that don't care about having access to your sound overlay or onscreen menus that's fine but we would like access to ours.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, yes this IS a DirecTV firmware issue. No, it does NOT affect everyone. Over on the directv forum, about 90% of people reporting the HDMI issues (including losing the on-screen GUI) are using Denon A/V receivers. About 5% are using Yamaha, and the others are "miscellaneous". 
I use Sony A/V receivers and have not had these problems, with this specific release.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I have heard of mono price but doubt theyre any better. Also I like to support local.

Things get to me mentally so when something is amiss then that don't sit we'll with me. So I sold my Yamaha and tried an arcam avr360. No problem there but no features so I took it back. I have now the Marantz sr7005 and the problem is worse then with the Yamaha in that it happens more often. So I got rid of one receiver for another that has the same issue. Sheesh how stupid. And I can't return the Marantz cus they won't let you after like you try one already. They don't wanna loose money on open box.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't believe some of the responses in this thread. The issues will probably be fixed in a couple of weeks...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"buggs1a" said:


> I have heard of mono price but doubt theyre any better. Also I like to support local.
> 
> Things get to me mentally so when something is amiss then that don't sit we'll with me. So I sold my Yamaha and tried an arcam avr360. No problem there but no features so I took it back. I have now the Marantz sr7005 and the problem is worse then with the Yamaha in that it happens more often. So I got rid of one receiver for another that has the same issue. Sheesh how stupid. And I can't return the Marantz cus they won't let you after like you try one already. They don't wanna loose money on open box.


Thy aren't actually better, that's kind of the point. I do understand supporting local businesses, I just paid $20 extra for a bike component to support a local guy. But at least I hope it's not a Monster cable.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Thy aren't actually better, that's kind of the point. I do understand supporting local businesses, I just paid $20 extra for a bike component to support a local guy. But at least I hope it's not a Monster cable.


Nope, not Monster.
I just hate the issue but at least turning off then on the tv fixes it, even if it is only temporary.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

buggs1a said:


> I don't like any of hk current receivers. The only one I like is the 7550hd which is not available here as its very old and discontinued.


I also have a Sony.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It sounds like the way they handle the resolution detection. People keep posting the same problem but yet don't post any settings for the receiver.

So I reset my DIRECTV receiver and the AVR UI went black each time the DIRECTV receiver loaded a new image that changed resolution but then it came back on immediately and it was not distorted.

I'm guessing that people who have this problem probably have native on and perhaps the AVR doesn't change the resolution of it's gui its just the resolution that is present at the time it's pulled up.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Shades228" said:


> It sounds like the way they handle the resolution detection. People keep posting the same problem but yet don't post any settings for the receiver.
> 
> So I reset my DIRECTV receiver and the AVR UI went black each time the DIRECTV receiver loaded a new image that changed resolution but then it came back on immediately and it was not distorted.
> 
> I'm guessing that people who have this problem probably have native on and perhaps the AVR doesn't change the resolution of it's gui its just the resolution that is present at the time it's pulled up.


I've changed settings and never work.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> I was told by someone at magnolia today to go hdmi from dtv to tv and optical audio to receiver. That doesn't do a dang thing because you still can't see the receiver menu only now it's never. I was sold a $90 optical cable for this. But I thought about it on the way home and realized that defeats the purpose of having a receiver menu on screen. Only problem is its a long drive to magnolia hi if to return it. I'm going to anyway since I have no need for the cable.
> 
> I'm ticked because directv sucks for software. Even their managers tell me it's Yamaha problem and would not even listen to me. I wish I could punish him. But I know, love not hate. Hard for me, but I think I am better and loving and less hating, thanks to Jesus.


Take that cable back, it should cost less than $12.00. You can buy it at Wally World for 16, and probably less than 10 from Monoprice.com (where a lot of the old timers here buy all their cables, hdmi included)


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> Lol. I actually am kinda miffed at myself that I didn't think of this in the store, BUT, I like driving and I really like the sales manager at the store. So I don't mind too much. I'll just wait till this next weekend and go on Saturday in 6 days so I won't have to deal with crappy traffic on i405.
> 
> Sorry for the No! And NOT THE CASE in my response to someone. I was mad that someone was in a sense putting the blame on the Yamaha. Forgive me please.
> Joe


I'd lose my affection for any sales manager who sold me a cable worth ten buck for $90. Any competent sales person would know that the cable is not worth that much money, and is of no advantage to the customer.

I know their job is to make money for the company, but this is s business transaction (it's two way), and taking advantage of the ignorance of the customer is a reprehensible practice. I'd never set foot in that store again.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hasan said:


> I'd lose my affection for any sales manager who sold me a cable worth ten buck for $90. Any competent sales person would know that the cable is not worth that much money, and is of no advantage to the customer.
> 
> I know their job is to make money for the company, but this is s business transaction (it's two way), and taking advantage of the ignorance of the customer is a reprehensible practice. I'd never set foot in that store again.


There's also the saying "a fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> It sounds like the way they handle the resolution detection. People keep posting the same problem but yet don't post any settings for the receiver.
> 
> So I reset my DIRECTV receiver and the AVR UI went black each time the DIRECTV receiver loaded a new image that changed resolution but then it came back on immediately and it was not distorted.
> 
> I'm guessing that people who have this problem probably have native on and perhaps the AVR doesn't change the resolution of it's gui its just the resolution that is present at the time it's pulled up.


No, that's not correct. I can see why you would make that assumption. However, not only is the GUI a strange font and stretched out it also is not in its correct location. It will randomly appear at different parts of the screen when the channel is changed. I've researched this ad nauseum here and in the DTV forum regarding this exact same issue and it's a DTV problem with their software that needs to be resolved. DTV is aware of the issue.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

A 6' optical cable at monoprice is $4.81 + shipping.


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 23, 2009)

allenn said:


> I agree. Why is it always D* who has implemented something incorrectly? YouTube and new versions on Tversity do work on my HR24s, but my guess Flash video changes are causing the problem for YouTube as well as Tversity. Flash has caused problems in the past with my HP printer driver. HP finally modified the driver to use the latest version of Flash. My two cents! Best wishes!


The cause of this latest problem is DIRECTV. I pulled my non-DVR receiver and hooked it up to the Yamaha and it has no problem. If it were the tightening of the HDCP both receivers would demonstrate the same problem. Also, the problem goes away when you power-off and power-on the AVR. IMHO, it has to do with the walking of resolution on channel changes by the DVR. The other problem people have been reporting is the output of resolutions from the DVR that are not selected with Native off (480p and 720p).

One last point, if we put this on the AVR makers, then that means a DTV software update generates a problem at Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, and it also looks like Sharp TVs are having problems. Sounds like it is the DTV side of the interface.


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 23, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I sympathize with those having the problem, as I remember 8-9 years ago when I had it and it sucks.
> HDMI & HDCP is a standard, but compliance to this standard has varied.
> DirecTV has tweaked their end, over the years, to work with as much equipment as it can [and I'm sure they're still working on this].
> DirecTV had loosened up their end so much, a few years ago, that a video capture card that didn't support HDCP was able to copy/record movies off of the premium movie channels, which defeats the point of HDCP.
> ...


From my troubleshooting, this is definitely not a Yamaha problem. In fact, the Yamaha is doing it's best to deal with DTV failure to meet the HDMI handshake standards.

The first thing to realize is that the DVR is not properly handshaking with the receiver. It appears that the signal resolution that is being passed is not the signal resolution that is generated. When this happens the Yamaha does a couple things. On the 1080p signal, the Yamaha fails to meet HDCP standards and people end up with a blank screen. For lower resolutions, the Yamaha realizes something is messed up so it degrades to passing native resolution instead of up converting to 1080p for the HDMI monitor output. However, it incorrectly constructs the GUI on the wrong resolution. Hence the screwed up AVR GUI. This is easy to confirm because you can check the signal going into the TV and the resolution is different than the signal the Yamaha thinks it is getting.

So in answer to your question on why this is not a Yamaha graphics problem-it is becuase this DTV software release fails handshake standards which then causes a graphics problem.


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 23, 2009)

Alebob911 said:


> Why does one need to see the AVR overlay anyways? I usually just watch the programming that DIRECTV delivers to my TV. I understand that this issue is annoying but is it really that big of a deal that it you have to get so upset because there is not an immediate fix? I say watch TV and enjoy and wait for the day that you wake up and find DIRECTV has found the bug and corrected it. Oh, may I suggest www.monoprice.com for you future cable needs.


The AVR overlay is required for some of the setup features. If you are running multiple sources through your AVR (I have five), access to the setup menus is important.

Secondly, it is not just bad GUIs. On some channel changes the entire picture is lost when the handshake fails. To solve this problem, you need to power-off and power-on the AVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BlackCoffee said:


> From my troubleshooting, this is definitely not a Yamaha problem. In fact, the Yamaha is doing it's best to deal with DTV failure to meet the HDMI handshake standards.
> 
> The first thing to realize is that the DVR is not properly handshaking with the receiver. It appears that the signal resolution that is being passed is not the signal resolution that is generated. When this happens the Yamaha does a couple things. On the 1080p signal, the Yamaha fails to meet HDCP standards and people end up with a blank screen. For lower resolutions, the Yamaha realizes something is messed up so it degrades to passing native resolution instead of up converting to 1080p for the HDMI monitor output. However, it incorrectly constructs the GUI on the wrong resolution. Hence the screwed up AVR GUI. This is easy to confirm because you can check the signal going into the TV and the resolution is different than the signal the Yamaha thinks it is getting.
> 
> So in answer to your question on why this is not a Yamaha graphics problem-it is becuase this DTV software release fails handshake standards which then causes a graphics problem.


Thanks for posting this. I think this is the first mention of the Yamaha scaling/deinterlacing the video, which now makes more sense as to how or why this problem happens.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"hasan" said:


> Take that cable back, it should cost less than $12.00. You can buy it at Wally World for 16, and probably less than 10 from Monoprice.com (where a lot of the old timers here buy all their cables, hdmi included)


I don't buy cheap stuff quality. It would not cost so little. The stuff they sell is no where near as good. Even if one may not tell the difference. Cost does matter. However I am sure I would be fine with those cables there, but I'd get a better one.

How can you say I can buy my cable there for $16 when you don't know what I got? Lol, you psychic? I'm being friendly here. 
Ok, I got the cinnamon audio quest 1.5 meter optical. I know it's not worth $70 and I know cheaper won't have a noticeable difference in sound. But I'm guessing it's a better made cable or parts then the ones there for $16. Ok, not sure, just guessing. Unless they can sell so cheap because they buy tons from the manufacturer.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I am beginning to wonder if this may be what caused issues with my HDMI switch that I have been using.

The switch is a Monoprice 8463 - 5X1 Enhanced HDMI® Switch w/ Built-In Equalizer & Remote

My DVR (HR21) shows a firmware update on 5/31 which corresponds to the exact day my issues started showing up. The switch worked flawlessly for weeks prior to this.

What I see since the last firmware update is when I first select the switch input for the DVR, the picture and sound are fine. However, if I then switch to the HD guide/menu, the resolution does not seem to be negotiated correctly, or for whatever reason, it thinks it must perform a resolution switch, which results in a "scrambled" picture after the screen blanks out and then comes back on (instead of just overlaying the menu on top of the current picture. Turning the DVR/TV on/off at this point does nothing to resolve the issue. 

To work around this, I have to reselect the input for the DVR twice using the switch remote.

First time, my display (a Hitachi 57s715) shows it switching/detecting a switch from a 1080i input to a 720p input, and although the appearance of the "scrambling" changes in it's pattern, it is still there and the picture is unwatchable. The DVR is normally set to 1080 as it's resolution.

Selecting the switch input one more time, forces a 720p to 1080i change, and the picture then displays correctly. I have to do this every time I enter/exit the HD guide which is REALLY frustrating at times and is driving the family insane.

I am RMA'ing the switch and we shall see what happens. But now I am really curious if it was actually a bad switch or D* firmware not playing nice with the switch.

Oh, and I am using the HDMI cable that D* supplied with the DVR. So if the cable is the issue, then D* must still take some blame if they are handing out HDMI cables that don't meet standards to interact with HDMI handshakes correctly. Just sayin.....


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"hasan" said:


> I'd lose my affection for any sales manager who sold me a cable worth ten buck for $90. Any competent sales person would know that the cable is not worth that much money, and is of no advantage to the customer.
> 
> I know their job is to make money for the company, but this is s business transaction (it's two way), and taking advantage of the ignorance of the customer is a reprehensible practice. I'd never set foot in that store again.


You have no idea how much my cable is worth when you don't even know what I have. And it's standard. Retail markup is so huge that of course it's maybe $10. I know that. Accessories are way cheap because as an employee of best buy in 2000 and 2001 seasonal, cables would cost like $10 when retail tag cost is like $60. I know how it goes for the most part.

Then you'd never buy from any store in the world. Every single store does it with everything being sold in the world, even food etc. sheese.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> There's also the saying "a fool and his money are soon parted".


I am no damn fool.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Casey21" said:


> No, that's not correct. I can see why you would make that assumption. However, not only is the GUI a strange font and stretched out it also is not in its correct location. It will randomly appear at different parts of the screen when the channel is changed. I've researched this ad nauseum here and in the DTV forum regarding this exact same issue and it's a DTV problem with their software that needs to be resolved. DTV is aware of the issue.


Not the stupid ass manager I've talked to.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"joed32" said:


> A 6' optical cable at monoprice is $4.81 + shipping.


Yeah and not as good parts as mine. Maybe won't sound any different but still.

And honestly, everything I have said is from me being in a bad mood, been up 27 hrs and slept 4-5 hrs yesterday. Plus I am set in my ways and it's hard to be humble sometimes. So I'm a bit more calm now thanks to Jesus and I just say that everything I have said is my opinion and some stuff I do know as fact. Meaning rip off markup.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

grover517 said:


> However, if I then switch to the* HD guide/menu*, the resolution does not seem to be negotiated correctly, or for whatever reason, it thinks it must perform a resolution switch, which results in a *"scrambled"* picture.


Not sure if this is the same as I've seen/had, but I've had a scrambled GUI before. Changing resolutions does clear it up. Video [recordings] isn't scrambled during this time, only the GUI/menus are.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> The only reason for this to happen is that the AVR thinks that it's on another resolution that is being outputted.
> 
> I can't replicate it with any of my receivers and AVR's. So if you're having this issue see if you can come up with a way it always happens, and post your settings.


I have a Panasonic TC-P55S30, a Denon AVR 1911, and a DirecTV HR21-100. I had Native on, scrolling effects on, and all TV resolutions checked. I had no problems until the 0x5cd version of the software was downloaded to my HR21. Since then, I always have a HDMI handshaking problem when I switch from a 480i channel to a 720p or 1080i channel or from a 720p or 1080i to a 480i. I can switch from 720p to 1080i and back with no problem, and I can switch from one 480i to another 480i channel with no problem. I also have a problem playing back a program that was recorded from a 480i channel.

I can get the picture back in one of four ways: turn the HR21 off then back on again, turn the AVR off then on again, turn the TV off then on again, or switch the TV input to antenna and then back to HDMI-1.

I knew it was not a problem with the TV, because I could switch OTA channels from any resolution to any other resolution with no problem. The problem had to be with the HDMI input.

I tried switching the DirecTV stock HDMI cable from the HR21 to the AVR with a more expensive cable, but that did not eliminate the problem. I do not think there is a problem with the cable from the AVR to the TV, because it is a high quality Monstor cable and I have no issues with the bluray player. I replaced the HR21 with an H23-600 from another room, and the H23 worked perfectly.

The DirecTV CSR told me to turn native off and scrolling effects off. Although I had a HDMI handshake problem with each change, once I made the changes and got the video back, I had no further HDMI handshake problem when I changed to or from a 480i channel from or to an HD channel; however, the resolution would not stay at 1080i. It appears that the resolution defaults to the native resolution of the channel that the HR21 is tuned to when I turn the HR21 on. Unless I tune to a 1080i channel, I cannot use the "res" button to switch to 1080i.

A better workaround seems to be to remove everything except 1080i and 1080p from the resolutions that my TV can receive. So far, I have not had a problem since I have done that, but I believe that the Panasonic TC-P55S30 does a better job of scaling than the H21 does, but I cannot prove that.

The bottom line is that I never had a HDMI handshake problem until version 0x5CD was downloaded to my HR21.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"fleckrj" said:


> I have a Panasonic TC-P55S30, a Denon AVR 1911, and a DirecTV HR21-100. I had Native on, scrolling effects on, and all TV resolutions checked. I had no problems until the 0x5cd version of the software was downloaded to my HR21. Since then, I always have a HDMI handshaking problem when I switch from a 480i channel to a 720p or 1080i channel or from a 720p or 1080i to a 480i. I can switch from 720p to 1080i and back with no problem, and I can switch from one 480i to another 480i channel with no problem. I also have a problem playing back a program that was recorded from a 480i channel.
> 
> I can get the picture back in one of four ways: turn the HR21 off then back on again, turn the AVR off then on again, turn the TV off then on again, or switch the TV input to antenna and then back to HDMI-1.
> 
> ...


I've tried changing to off or on the dtv resolutions and that never made a difference. Sometimes turning off then on the dvr and or receiver did not help. Right now when I turn off then on my tv it fixes it every time. But then the issue comes back shortly again. GRRRRR. This is maddening to me because of my mental disabilities and stuff. What I mean is I can't stand this and absolutely hate this problem.


----------



## gonzo070777 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I'm glad I saw this thread as this issue just started with my Yamaha RX-867 a few days ago. I thought the receiver had gone bad but apparently not from what I'm seeing on this thread. If I switch to another input: PS3, Blu-ray player, PC HDMI, etc everything is fine. I swapped D* to another input and cable that works with the other sources and the same issue happens. So it is definitely a D* issue.

I have a Samsung Plasma TV and use 22 AWG monoprice cables throughout, I know overkill but I did. 

The symptoms are:
1. Can't see Yamaha setup menu (splits in two and or flickers) 
2. The on screen display for volume either doesn't show at all or shows in the middle of the screen instead of the bottom.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Why does one need to see the AVR overlay anyways?


I like it because it allows me to see the volume level on the screen as I adjust the volume.


----------



## BlackCoffee (May 23, 2009)

buggs1a said:


> I don't buy cheap stuff quality. It would not cost so little. The stuff they sell is no where near as good. Even if one may not tell the difference. Cost does matter. However I am sure I would be fine with those cables there, but I'd get a better one.
> 
> How can you say I can buy my cable there for $16 when you don't know what I got? Lol, you psychic? I'm being friendly here.
> Ok, I got the cinnamon audio quest 1.5 meter optical. I know it's not worth $70 and I know cheaper won't have a noticeable difference in sound. But I'm guessing it's a better made cable or parts then the ones there for $16. Ok, not sure, just guessing. Unless they can sell so cheap because they buy tons from the manufacturer.


If you are looking for a benchmark on price check sites like MCM electronics or L-Com.com. These guys supply cables for professional installers who need realiability at fair price. Cables are a profit center for most consumer stores and should cost about 20% of what they charge. The most important part of the cable is the connector and the attachment/termination. Look for a well built connection here (not loose with strain relief) and you probably have a good cable.

Mike


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Alebob911 said:


> Why does one need to see the AVR overlay anyways? I usually just watch the programming that DIRECTV delivers to my TV. I understand that this issue is annoying but is it really that big of a deal that it you have to get so upset because there is not an immediate fix? I say watch TV and enjoy and wait for the day that you wake up and find DIRECTV has found the bug and corrected it. Oh, may I suggest www.monoprice.com for you future cable needs.


Because that is the way the AVR works? My settings for sound fields, etc., show up on screen. The settings are independent for each and every input, so it is not like I can set them for the DVR while looking at the Blu Ray.

Again, the major annoyance is that this is not a bug that just happened. It is one that was introduced with this NR. Things were fine before this. Something is wrong with the test procedures or coding techniques DirecTV uses if they introduce a bug like this.

(BTW, I agree with your endorsement of monoprice.)


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Thanks for posting this. I think this is the first mention of the Yamaha scaling/deinterlacing the video, which now makes more sense as to how or why this problem happens.





gonzo070777 said:


> Well I'm glad I saw this thread as this issue just started with my Yamaha RX-867 a few days ago. I thought the receiver had gone bad but apparently not from what I'm seeing on this thread. If I switch to another input: PS3, Blu-ray player, PC HDMI, etc everything is fine. I swapped D* to another input and cable that works with the other sources and the same issue happens. So it is definitely a D* issue.
> 
> I have a Samsung Plasma TV and use 22 AWG monoprice cables throughout, I know overkill but I did.
> 
> ...


Hey Gonzo-Exactly my symptoms as well with my Yamaha RX-A810 stated in my couple of posts mentioned above. I recently changed my set up so I don't have to see the HDMI issues on my screen since it causes me to become slightly enraged. I now have the HDMI from the DVR to the TV and an optical from the DVR to the Yamaha. Sucks since now I can't see the volume overlay or menu onscreen. Of course my Blu-Ray and Roku connected via HDMI to my Yamaha and then HDMI to the tv works flawlessly as it always has. I'm not an optimist but I am hoping DTV gets this fixed sooner than later.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

David Ortiz said:


> I like it because it allows me to see the volume level on the screen as I adjust the volume.


+1


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Casey21" said:


> Hey Gonzo-Exactly my symptoms as well with my Yamaha RX-A810 stated in my couple of posts mentioned above. I recently changed my set up so I don't have to see the HDMI issues on my screen since it causes me to become slightly enraged. I now have the HDMI from the DVR to the TV and an optical from the DVR to the Yamaha. Sucks since now I can't see the volume overlay or menu onscreen. Of course my Blu-Ray and Roku connected via HDMI to my Yamaha and then HDMI to the tv works flawlessly as it always has. I'm not an optimist but I am hoping DTV gets this fixed sooner than later.


Exactly my symptoms too on my rxa3000 before I sold it last week.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

BlackCoffee said:


> From my troubleshooting, this is definitely not a Yamaha problem. In fact, the Yamaha is doing it's best to deal with DTV failure to meet the HDMI handshake standards.
> 
> The first thing to realize is that the DVR is not properly handshaking with the receiver. It appears that the signal resolution that is being passed is not the signal resolution that is generated. When this happens the Yamaha does a couple things. On the 1080p signal, the Yamaha fails to meet HDCP standards and people end up with a blank screen. For lower resolutions, the Yamaha realizes something is messed up so it degrades to passing native resolution instead of up converting to 1080p for the HDMI monitor output. However, it incorrectly constructs the GUI on the wrong resolution. Hence the screwed up AVR GUI. This is easy to confirm because you can check the signal going into the TV and the resolution is different than the signal the Yamaha thinks it is getting.


Yamaha RX-A710, Samsung LED 8000 series, Direct 22
And I have the same problem with the receiver's volume control along with these nice flashes every couple of minutes. About half the screen goes white w/artifacts.

Amazes me that DirecTV cannot get the software right this year. Someone needs to be fired.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

BlueMonk said:


> Yamaha RX-A710, Samsung LED 8000 series, Direct 22
> And I have the same problem with the receiver's volume control along with these nice flashes every couple of minutes. About half the screen goes white w/artifacts.
> 
> Amazes me that DirecTV cannot get the software right this year. Someone needs to be fired.


If you are going to go through the trouble to post about problems please do so in the Issues thread for the current National Release, believe it or not DIRECTV does read those and problems can be fixed.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> You may want to be mad about the $90 optical cable.


+1.

Should be able to buy ten of them for that amount.


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok. I'll stick my $.02 in. I have an Integra DTR 50.3 and a pair of HR-22s attached. I run native with all resolutions checked. After the latest update it would not display the SD channels. I would get a long wait, then I would get audio but never video. After I unchecked the 480i and 480p the problem was solved. The difference in picture quality between 480i native and having the DVR upscale it is nominal. It is SD after all.

So add Integra/Onkyo to the list of machines having problems with this firmware update.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you are going to go through the trouble to post about problems please do so in the Issues thread for the current National Release, believe it or not DIRECTV does read those and problems can be fixed.


Great suggestion. A link to get there would be nice. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Casey21 said:


> Great suggestion. A link to get there would be nice. Thanks.


We provide an Issues/Discussion thread for each National Release, the current one is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205047

They are always a sticky in this forum.


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> We provide an Issues/Discussion thread for each National Release, the current one is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=205047
> 
> They are always a sticky in this forum.


Thanks - I posted my issue on that forum.


----------



## jbail51 (Mar 14, 2010)

Igot a firmware from Directv last week and it messed up GUI from my Denon 2312 ci, sometimes gui for volume control is displayed on screen, sometimes not, no problem with my other sources, only when receiver is switched to directv DVR.


buggs1a said:


> Hr23 and 24.
> Everything was fine till a couple months ago. Then directv released new firmware and it messed up my Yamaha receiver GUI on the tv. Sometimes it won't show volume on tv and it should when you change it. Menu was flickering on the tv from yammy gui and was on left and middle of tv. I have pictures. All screwed up. Rebooting receiver helped sometimes and sometimes not. Rebooting directv same thing. Tv off then on helped sometimes. Then dtv had another firmware a few weeks later and everything was fine. Then another firmware update a few weeks ago and the problem came back.
> 
> Others with same dtv and receiver have same issue. It seems others with Other receiver has same issue. Tv says like the resolution is all screwed up or it's a message from the dtv dvr, not sure. When changing channels it briefly shows less then half a second at times. took receiver upstairs same issue. It's 23 upstairs and 24 in my bedroom.
> ...


----------



## rpiotro (Apr 29, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you are going to go through the trouble to post about problems please do so in the Issues thread for the current National Release, believe it or not DIRECTV does read those and problems can be fixed.


Thanks. Reposting there.


----------



## abd4evr (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Hitachi 42HDT51 (ca 2004) that won't display the output from an HR22 since 0x5cd.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

abd4evr said:


> I have a Hitachi 42HDT51 (ca 2004) that won't display the output from an HR22 since 0x5cd.


No message or anything?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

What's with this guy sending pms to people who have the resolution issue that directv wants to push a firmware that will hopefully fix the issue? He is asking for dvr model, access card number and receiver ID.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> What's with this guy sending pms to people who have the resolution issue that directv wants to push a firmware that will hopefully fix the issue? He is asking for dvr model, access card number and receiver ID.


Sounds like this is from DirecTV and wanting the info to be able to send a targeted [to your receiver] firmware update to see if it will resolve your problem.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Sounds like this is from DirecTV and wanting the info to be able to send a targeted [to your receiver] firmware update to see if it will resolve your problem.


Hmm, do they sometimes do that? Cool.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like this is from DirecTV and wanting the info to be able to send a targeted [to your receiver] firmware update to see if it will resolve your problem.


Indeed. Though if he asks for your bank account and password, you should be extra cautious.....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> Hmm, do they sometimes do that? Cool.


Check the sender and see if he's a mod here.
If so then "I would" give the info asked as it is how this forum works.
DirecTV can/does send firmware updates to targeted receivers.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Indeed. Though if he asks for your bank account and password, you should be extra cautious.....


Well I gave some receiver info, but of course won't give anything else. 
Can someone with model number, receiver ID number and access card number do anything bad?


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Check the sender and see if he's a mod here.
> If so then "I would" give the info asked as it is how this forum works.
> DirecTV can/does send firmware updates to targeted receivers.


No idea if he's a mod. Doesn't say. Stuart sweet is his name with an avatar of the shadow.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

buggs1a said:


> No idea if he's a mod. Doesn't say. Stuart sweet is his name with an avatar of the shadow.


"You're safe"
Yes he is a mod here and acting in your best interest too.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> "you're safe"
> yes he is a mod here and acting in your best interest too.


wwwwwhhhhheeeeewwwww. Lol.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

buggs1a said:


> No idea if he's a mod. Doesn't say. Stuart sweet is his name with an avatar of the shadow.


Well, that's about as real a deal as you'll find. He's not just a mod, but a "supermod".


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> Well, that's about as real a deal as you'll find. He's not just a mod, but a "supermod".


Lol, super mod lol.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Well, that's about as real a deal as you'll find. He's not just a mod, but a "supermod".





buggs1a said:


> Lol, super mod lol.


And I know where he lives in real life too! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, thanks for vouching for me, everyone. I guess the secret is out, I have asked some members to participate in a closed test. We do that sometimes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

buggs1a said:


> Well I gave some receiver info, but of course won't give anything else.
> Can someone with model number, receiver ID number and access card number do anything bad?


While it's already been vetted that you can safely give Stuart any info he needs (he won't ask for anything he doesn't need), generally there's not anything anyone can do with a model or receiver ID. Someone that is selling a receiver has to give the ID so that we can make sure they actually own it.

I would never give out the Access Card number to anyone, other than a mod here that needs it for a particular reason. I think even when talking to DirecTV, they only ask for the last 4, as a verification.


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This is a two way street, so while I do completely understand your point/view, the question is: who isn't complying with the standard?
> 
> Clearly if everyone had this problem with a firmware release, then DirecTV screwed the pooch.
> 
> Since this firmware works for some/many, and yet is problematic for some others, who is it that isn't complying with the HDCP standard?


I've got a slightly different issue, but DTV did something with the latest load.
If I go from HD to 3D the screen is all screwed up. If I turn off the receiver then on again it functions correctly. Switch between different 3D channel and it stays ok, but go to HD then back to 3D and same doubled/shrunk image. It seems to me they aren't checking handshake properly with each channel change to make it go faster. Who knows whatelse they aren't doing properly with HDMI signalling.

For me it isn't a big deal as long as I can work around it, but I shouldn't have to.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

I have a Denon avr. A couple weeks ago the volume bar went away from my screen, rebooted DVD worked on and off. The issue was fixed and now as of yesterday it's back. Volume bar with blu ray is fine. Only issue is with directv box.


----------



## technoarch (Sep 6, 2002)

I am having the same issues with two different DirecTV boxes on two different Yamaha receivers A3010 and A810. On the A810 it started occurring 2 days ago just when the DirecTV receiver received a new firmware. 

Note that other sources connected to the receivers behave properly. I can even tell when the GUI will go wonky because when watching TV the video and audio will blip momentarily on DirecTV then bam, Yamaha GUI is messed up.


----------



## OptimusPrime (Apr 26, 2008)

Getting to this thread much later than usual...but I'm glad for all of the posts and the detailed descriptions of the problems.

This happened to me as well, can't say exactly when but I definitely noticed it last week.

I have a Denon 2311CI AVR, and a Samsung PN58B550 TV. The graphics overlay stopped working entirely. This means not only being unable to visually see the volume level/mute icons on the TV screen, but also not being able to make AVR settings changes because the on screen display is unable to be shown. 

I thought it was my AVR, originally - so I reset the microprocessor. 

It is not the Denon. The TV works fine with my Xbox, which is also plugged into the Denon AVR. 

I will post this info as well on the NR issues thread.

Thanks!


----------



## dhempy (Jul 2, 2008)

Add me to the list of users with issues. Denon AVR3808ci JVC DLA-RS2... HR-24 (newly installed) Resolutions cycle on the DVR and the screen has boxes jumping around. Would love to be a part of the "test".

Dan


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

Please add me to the list of annoyed customers as well. I have an HR-34 -> Yamaha A1010. Takes going from a 480i/480p/720p source to 1080i or vice versa to screw up the Yamaha. I have 1080i/p checked as the only HD resolutions on the HR-34 right now to help alleviate this.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Seems as of now after new update tonight, issue appears fixed... Need more time to verify though.... Yamaha RX-A1000 here....


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

Datagg said:


> Seems as of now after new update tonight, issue appears fixed... Need more time to verify though.... Yamaha RX-A1000 here....


What firmware and for which DTV receiver?

Thanks


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Release 0x5d2, for all the DVRs. It has started rollout, hopefully will be with everyone soon. Just be patient!


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Skerlnik said:


> What firmware and for which DTV receiver?
> 
> Thanks


As texasbrit states 0x5d2..... My unit HR24 and Yamaha RX-A1000. In all honesty, I have been having issues for months, sound dropping out for a second during live & DVR recordings. VERY ANNOYING!!., volume GUI not showing up, to being in upper right corner etc.... My TV is a Mits 83" flat screen. anyways, its been annoying and when the update rolled in at 1:43AM I wanted to see what it was, then I began to see all the issues people were having and i was like, damn, I thought it was my setup all this time. Glad to see it was a wide spread issue.

Anyways, the issues stated above seem to be gone at this point..... The volume display is back, yet the sound dropping out is sporadic and very random, yet it hasn't done it since the update, so there seems to be a more stable hand shake at this point.. Hope it last. I will report back if i see any issues arise this time around.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep, even the test they did with me did not fix anything and they haven't done anything since. I'm so pissed at them.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Just a quick update from previous earlier this week... Since new version, I have had no GUI issues or audio issues. Handshake must be firm and solid.... Now hopefully they don't screw it up again...


----------



## Skerlnik (Jun 18, 2012)

Datagg said:


> Just a quick update from previous earlier this week... Since new version, I have had no GUI issues or audio issues. Handshake must be firm and solid.... Now hopefully they don't screw it up again...


Thanks for the update. Still awaiting the update on my HR-34...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Skerlnik said:


> Thanks for the update. Still awaiting the update on my HR-34...


This update is not for the HR34, only for the HR2x DVRs.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Still problem here. When switching from live tv to recorded program I still get your tv doesn't support this resolution. Pops up less then quarter of second then goes away.

Also now for last 2 weeks there's flickering solid lie on top of screen sometimes and always in mini window. Ticks me off.


----------

